# Mixed reef new setup help



## Vallon (Mar 7, 2007)

I just bought this tank (before cleanup). I plan to get 50 pounds of live rock, the tank is 45 gallon. It has a built in sump/filter? not too sure what the correct term is. 

Water overflows into the left chamber, then flows into the second (middle) chamber with blue bio balls, a sack of carbon, then flows into the 3rd chamber, with a pump immersed in the 3rd chamber pumping the water back into the tank. 

I will have a heater going into the hole on the left top side of the tank. For lighting, I will buy the necessary wattage to maintain it. On the right side, is that supposed to be for a skimmer? Do I even need one? 

50 pounds of live rock, crushed coral for the bottom. Either 3 small fish (clowns) or 1 lionfish, not too much.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well its a nice tank, i dont know if you are blogging or asking questions though 

a skimmer, for big tanks, yes, for small tanks, recommended, you fall in the category of big and you should get a high quality skimmer (venturi not air powered and one with a good return pump, also one that is counter current) look around the forum to see what good companies are.


----------



## Vallon (Mar 7, 2007)

O no, I'm too self conscious to be blogging.

My question is whether or not I need a skimmer with that kind of filter and 50 pounds of live rocks and crushed coral for the bottom.


----------

